# Fantastic Affordable Blades from Bosch



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew
I have several differnet bosch blade for my bosch skill saw and they have all performed well

Dennis


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Next time I am in the market for a table saw blade I will keep this one in mind, thanks for the review.


----------



## garriv777 (Jul 22, 2010)

I just purchased the new Bosch GTS 1031 contractor saw and since it was my first table saw that had a 10" blade I started to use it just because I didn't have another blade yet and all I was doing anyway was crosscutting some 2×4 wall stud stock. Well, I was impressed with the cut quality right away with this " combo " blade that was included. I then cut some BB plywood and was expecting it to tear up the plywoodwood but it even cut that and left a pretty good quality edge. I will be purchasing a dedicated plywood blade soon but I must say, in a pinch, this blade would suffice. Good job Bosch, I am totally happy with the little new saw and the blade that came with it.


----------

